# After the Battle: The Price of Defeat



## gekho (May 4, 2010)

Yesterday I realized that I have many of these pics, enough to make a new thread. I will star with the japanese shots (my fauvorites) and continue with the germans. Enjoy them.

1.- Yokosuka K5Y (Willow)
2.- Mitsubishi A6M Zero
3 4.- Mitsubishi G3M2 (Nell)
5.- Mitsubishi Ki-46 (Dinah)
6.- Nakajima A6M2 (Rufe)


----------



## gekho (May 4, 2010)

1.- Nakajima Ki-43 Hayabusa (Oscar) Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate (Frank)
2.- Yokosuka P1Y Ginga (Frances) Mitsubishi A6M2 Zero
3.- Nakajima G5N Sinzan (Liz)
4.- Tachikawa Type LO Transport (Thelma) (Lockheed 14 Super Electra)
5.- Nakajima A6M2 (Rufe)


----------



## gekho (May 4, 2010)

1.- Aichi M6A Seiran Aichi D4Y Suisei (Judie)
2.- Mitsubishi Ki-51 (Sonia)
3.- Nakajima Ki-43 Hayabusa (Oscar)
4.- Mitsubishi A6M2 Zero
5.- Mitsubishi A6M2 Zero, Mitsubishi J2M Raiden (Jack) and others


----------



## A4K (May 4, 2010)

Fantastic shots mate!!!! Thanks for posting!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 4, 2010)

Great shots. Looking forward to the German ones as well.


----------



## Gnomey (May 4, 2010)

Excellent shots, looking forward to the rest of the series.


----------



## beaupower32 (May 4, 2010)

Yep, great shots. Cant wait to see some German Iron!


----------



## bobbysocks (May 4, 2010)

nice post...thanks.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (May 4, 2010)

Nice photos!


----------



## Wayne Little (May 5, 2010)




----------



## Njaco (May 5, 2010)

Great pics!

Those planes in the second post, second pic - are they Chinese AF?

and is that a DB 601 on that float plane?


----------



## diddyriddick (May 5, 2010)

Njaco said:


> Great pics!
> 
> Those planes in the second post, second pic - are they Chinese AF?
> 
> and is that a DB 601 on that float plane?



I was thinking the same thing, N. Great pics!


----------



## Thorlifter (May 5, 2010)

Really cool pics. Looking forward to the others you have


----------



## gekho (May 5, 2010)

1.- Nakajima Ki-94 Hayate (Frank)
2.- Mitsubishi G4M Betty
3.- Aichi E13A Jake
4.- Nakajima N1J1 Irving


----------



## gekho (May 5, 2010)

1.- Focke Wulf Fw-190
2.- Heinkel He-111
3.- Henschel Hs-129
4.- Siebel Si-204


----------



## gekho (May 5, 2010)

1 2.- Messerschmitt Me-323 Gigant
3.- Focke Wulf Fw-190
4.- Henschel Hs-129
5.- Junkers Ju-52


----------



## gekho (May 6, 2010)

1.- Junkers Ju-87
2.- Junkers Ju-88
3.- Messerschmitt Bf-109
4.- Messerschmitt Me-262
5.- Junkers Ju-52


----------



## gekho (May 6, 2010)

1 2.- Heinkel He-177 Greif
3.- Junkers Ju-87 Stuka
4.- Junkers Ju-88
5.- Messerschmitt Bf-109


----------



## Gnomey (May 6, 2010)

Great stuff Gekho, keep them coming.


----------



## gekho (May 7, 2010)

Messerschmitt Spacial!!!!


----------



## gekho (May 7, 2010)

Junkers Special!!!!


----------



## Erich (May 7, 2010)

remember to post your sources if you would. your page 1 at the bottom showing the Ju 88G-6's of NJG 6 and the Ar 234 is copyrighted so please remove


----------



## Wayne Little (May 8, 2010)

Some great pics....


----------



## gekho (May 8, 2010)

Erich said:


> remember to post your sources if you would. your page 1 at the bottom showing the Ju 88G-6's of NJG 6 and the Ar 234 is copyrighted so please remove



If there is not any indication, I can not find out if it has any copyright or not, and I have been collecting pictures for more than five years from many different sites, so it is not possible to post my sources.

Concernning the copyrights, the access to this site is free and anybody is earnning money showing these pictures, so I can hardly be violating the copyrights of anybody. According to the law, if someone displays free and voluntarily a work in public, it can be reproduce freely as long as you wont get any profit.


Public domain in the United States - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## gekho (May 8, 2010)

The first pics of the italian warplanes


----------



## Njaco (May 8, 2010)

gehko, although some things may be in the public view does not make them free. Everybody knows Elvis Presley but you still can't use his image.

If you don't know the source then state that - otherwise there may be trouble posting pics. As Erich said, a few DO have copyright and he would know.

I would also add that would include hot-linking. I noticed someone hot-linked an image from another site that may be copyrighted.

and lastly - Do NOT trust Wikipedia. Its not a Brain Trust that posts that info.


----------



## gekho (May 8, 2010)

Ok, I will delete the pics, but I dont understand why we are violating the copyrights if we are not getting any profit with it. Using the same rule, all the pictures of WWII showed in this thread would violate the copyrights of someone, unless they were taken by the same person who is posting them.


eeeeh.... which is the ju-88 pic of the first page???


----------



## N4521U (May 9, 2010)

"Now where can I get a box big enough to ship one of these babies home"!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gekho (May 11, 2010)

Ilyushin Il-2 Shturmovik!!!


----------



## Gnomey (May 11, 2010)

Nice shots!


----------



## mark222 (May 19, 2010)

Hi,
New to this forum so glad that i found it ,just my have some photos to contribute some were.
Mark


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 19, 2010)

Very cool, welcome aboard Mark.


----------



## gekho (May 22, 2010)

1.- Mitsubishi A6M Zero
2.- Nakajima Ki-43 Hayabusa (Oscar)
3 4.- Yokosuda D4Y (Judy)
5.- E13A 'Jake' Floatplane Wrecks Palawan Island Philippines 1945


----------



## gekho (May 22, 2010)

1.- Junker Ju-88
2, 3 4.- Focke Wulf Fw-190
5.- Henschel Hs-129
6.- Junkers Ju-52
7.- Messerschmitt Bf-109
8.- Caproni Ca-313
9.- RAF personnel posing with the wreckage of Hess's Messerschmitt Bf 110.


----------



## gekho (May 22, 2010)

1.- Fairey Swordfish (shot down in Tarento)
2 3.- Handley Page Halifax


----------



## gekho (Aug 19, 2010)

1 2.- Ki-21-I Sally Bomber at Luzon Islands, Philippines 1945
3.- H8K2 Emily flying boat beached at Makin Island 1944
4.- A6M Zero wreck at Munda airfield, New Georgia 1943
5.- D3A Val wreck at Munda airfield, New Georgia 1943


----------



## gekho (Aug 19, 2010)

1.- Ki-46 Dinah 10th Recon Sentai and Ki-48 'Lily' at Hollandia, New Guinea, 1944
2.- Ki-46-II Dinah wreck at Clark Field, Philippines, 1945
3.- Ki-45 Toryu wreck tortoise camouflage at Clark Field, Philippines, 1945
4.- Strafed Bombed Japanese Plane wrecks attacked by A-20 Havocs at Hollandia, New Guinea, 1944
5.- Ki-21-I Sally bomber wreck at Hollandia, New Guinea, 1944


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 19, 2010)

Good stuff!


----------



## gekho (Aug 20, 2010)

1.- B-25 USAAF Strafes Ki-61 Hien Boram airfield New Guinea 1943
2.- Ki-61 Hien 'Tony' Fighter 78th Sentai Boram airfield New Guinea
3.- E13A 'Jake' Floatplane Ominato Honshu 1945
4.- Japanese plane wreckage Wewak airfield New Guinea 1943
5.- Ki-51 'Sonia' 70th Dokuritsu Chutai Hollandia New Guinea 1944


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 20, 2010)

Great pics, but boy are they depressing.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 20, 2010)

Correction...first aircraft in post 33 is a Zero


----------



## gekho (Aug 20, 2010)

1.- Ki-45 Toryu Clark Field Philippines 1945
2.- Ki-45 Toryu hangar Clark Field Philippines 1945
3.- Ki-46-II 'Dinah' 10th Recon Sentai Hollandia New Guinea 1944
4.- Ki-48-II 'Lily' Bomber wreck New Guinea 1945
5.- Ki-48 'Lily' bomber wreck Munda airfield New Georgia Island 1943


----------



## gekho (Aug 21, 2010)

1.- Ki-43 Hayabusa Oscar
2.- Ki-43 Hayabusa fighter beside the wing of a Ki-48 bomber. In the background are several A6m Zero-sen wrecks
3.- Ki-43-II Hayabusa Oscar 59th Sentai Hollandia New Guinea 1944
4.- Ki-43 Hayabusa Oscar
5.- Japanese aircraft wrecks piled on beach Munda New Georgia Island 1943


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 21, 2010)

great series of pics, few there I haven't seen before...


----------



## gekho (Aug 25, 2010)

1.- Mitsubishi G4M Betty at Mitsubishi´s factory, Japan, 1945.
2.- Unknown Aircraft at Iwo Jima, February 1945
3.- Crashed japanese plane on Guam beach (Aichi Val)
4.- Bombed Japanese planes
5.- Japanese plane camo


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 26, 2010)

Good stuff!


----------



## bobbysocks (Sep 7, 2010)

found this on another site


----------



## gekho (Dec 23, 2010)

1.- K5Y Willow wreck at Yokota airfield
2.- A6M2-N suisen wrecks at Alameda NAS
4.- Kawasaki Ki-61 Hien
3.- Kawanishi H8K
4, 5 6.- Unknown


----------



## Astaldo711 (Dec 23, 2010)

Oh how the mighty have fallen!

"Oh look upon my works ye mighty and despair!"


----------



## Messy1 (Dec 23, 2010)

Looking through all these pictures of the acres of destroyed aircraft in some of the pics, one thing popped into my mind I have never really thought about. Can you imagine the cleanup effort that was undertaken after the war to dispose of all these discarded planes? It must have been a huge undertaking. Any one have any info on the men, time, and cost that it took to remove the piles and piles of wrecks of panes, tanks, trucks, etc?


----------



## timshatz (Dec 23, 2010)

Messy1 said:


> Looking through all these pictures of the acres of destroyed aircraft in some of the pics, one thing popped into my mind I have never really thought about. Can you imagine the cleanup effort that was undertaken after the war to dispose of all these discarded planes? It must have been a huge undertaking. Any one have any info on the men, time, and cost that it took to remove the piles and piles of wrecks of panes, tanks, trucks, etc?



Good point Messy, that was actually a big time "growth industry" as the war ended. All that crap was taken away, melted down and ended up in aluminum pots and steel frames of the postwar construction. Went on all over the world.

Something not talked about a lot (but related) was the way the US handled the Lend Lease stuff that Britian had. The way it worked out, the US wrote off anything that was destroyed in the war (operationally or on Ops). The remainder of the stuff was sold to Great Britain at scrap value. About .05 to .02 on the dollar (the scrap market was more or less saturated at that time-obviously). Then, they gave the Brits a 60 year loan on the items involved at less than the rate of inflation/very favorable terms. That allowed the Brits to pay it off based on the inherent growth of their currency.

Long and short, by doing some fast and loose math on the books (that nobody objected to), the US ended up giving the Brits the same deal they would've gotten had they taken the Marshall Plan without actually taking the Marshall Plan. And the way they did it was by making the "stuff" the Brits had at the end of the war the basis for the payoff. 

So all that stuff was scrapped and paid for on a long term loan. 

Pretty slick. But there was a logic too it that was based on what happened after the end of WW1 (when the US didn't forgive any loans) and the realization that Britain was broke. Slick, but smart.


----------



## Messy1 (Dec 23, 2010)

Good info Tim. I would be interested in seeing totals on amount of equipment scrapped if such a figure is available.


----------



## comiso90 (Dec 23, 2010)

gekho said:


> Ok, I will delete the pics, but I dont understand why we are violating the copyrights if we are not getting any profit with it. Using the same rule, all the pictures of WWII showed in this thread would violate the copyrights of someone, unless they were taken by the same person who is posting them.
> 
> 
> eeeeh.... which is the ju-88 pic of the first page???



Great stuff! I can look at these all day..


A better copyright question is why no one cries foul at the ENDLESS amount of copyrighted material posted in the video section for download. Hypocritical, double standard!

.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 23, 2010)

It's those kinds of policies - post WW2 - that make the USA look so good - and make *today's* remedies look so "pinched". Having said that, different times, different times. I am hopeful that the US can "win" Pakistan. The P's love the benefits of capitalism and democracy - but they haven't shown they are prepared to pay the "price" of democracy and the 21st Century. If they *aren't* ..... Af'stan is a lost cause. 

In many ways the war on Fundamentalist Islam is far more difficult than the cold war.

MM


----------



## bobbysocks (Dec 27, 2010)

Messy1 said:


> Looking through all these pictures of the acres of destroyed aircraft in some of the pics, one thing popped into my mind I have never really thought about. Can you imagine the cleanup effort that was undertaken after the war to dispose of all these discarded planes? It must have been a huge undertaking. Any one have any info on the men, time, and cost that it took to remove the piles and piles of wrecks of panes, tanks, trucks, etc?



the allies put the former luftwaffe pilots and ground crews to work tearing them all apart. i have a picture of that somewhere....will post it when i find it. was a pic of kit carsons plane being dismantled at neubiberg, germany.


----------



## evangilder (Dec 27, 2010)

Kingman Arizona was the home of a big warbird boneyard. Most of this was turned into aluminum ingots that became other aircraft.


----------



## gekho (Apr 5, 2011)

1.- Polikarpov R-5
2.- LaGG-3
3.- Polikarpov U-2
4 5.- Polikarpov I-16
6 7.- Polikarpov I-153


----------



## A4K (Apr 5, 2011)

Great photos mate!


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 5, 2011)

Good shot!


----------



## gekho (Apr 7, 2011)

1.- Brester Buffalo


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 9, 2011)

Now...I like that shot!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 16, 2011)

Ouch


----------



## gekho (May 8, 2011)

Morane Saulnier MS-406
Marcel Bloch MB-151
Curtiss H75 Hawk


----------



## gekho (May 8, 2011)

Dewoitine D-501
Dewoitine D-520
Latecoere 298


----------



## gekho (May 8, 2011)

Fiat Cr.42 Falco

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (May 8, 2011)

Nice shots!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 8, 2011)

Excellent material Gekho! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Airframes (May 8, 2011)

Very nice stuff, thanks for posting.


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 8, 2011)

I agree, but how depressing!


----------



## gekho (Jan 14, 2012)

Potez Po-25 (These photos were taken in 1940, in Dijon, after the german invasion)


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 16, 2012)

Cool shots!


----------



## gekho (Jan 22, 2012)

1.- Focke Wulf Fw-190 Junkers Ju-188, Metzdec, Germany, 1944
2.- Hangelar, Germany, 1945
3.- Messerschmitt Bf-109, Detmold, Germany, 1945
4.- Junkers Ju-88
5.- Focke Wulf Fw-190
6.- Metzdec, Germany, 1944
7.- Focke Wulf Fw-190


----------



## Njaco (Jan 22, 2012)

Ok, I could be wrong but I think thats a Bf 110 in the first pic.

and the last is a pic Erich should be familiar with!! I think its from a different angle of a crate from his cousin's JG.

EDIT: yep, I was right!

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/st...d-baer-5-staffel-ii-jg301-detail-10754-2.html


----------



## Erich (Jan 22, 2012)

correcto Chris and from the same staffel an ex-Sturm fw, if you can view the image closely you will see and find the old panzer plates on the side of the cockpit plus look at the number at the top of the tail.

the cool pic above shows a crate from I. gruppe showing the reverse colours of yellow red which were on I. gruppe machines for a time, and also please note the outboard 2cm wing coverings.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Njaco (Jan 22, 2012)

I saw that also but didn't know about reversing the bands. I wasn't sure at first. Cool!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 23, 2012)

haven't seen that first Jg301 image before....COOL!


----------



## drgondog (Jan 24, 2012)

I had to chuckle at the caption that 'it had to be a B-17 because a B-24 can't fly that low' - show that to a Tidal Wave survivor who may have brought home corn stalk clippings in their bomb bay..


----------



## wstb1958 (Aug 25, 2014)

Hi,
I'm new on this site...
I'm a LCL from the Belgian Air Force and also writing books about WWII.
These pictures are made in Sint-Truiden (French Saint-Trond)
Best regards,
Wim Boffin
PS: nice pictures...never saw them !!!


----------



## N4521U (Aug 26, 2014)

The prospect of cleaning up All these remains must have been soooo overwhelming.
Cannot imagine ho my head would be spinning.

How did anyone manage to land a B-17........ if it couldn't fly low


----------



## stug3 (Jan 15, 2015)

Fairey Battle


----------



## Wurger (Jan 15, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 16, 2015)

Good one!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

